# Family considering 1-2 move to Spain, Advice Plz



## ramblinwreck17 (Jul 26, 2018)

We are a family of 4 (40, 38, 8 and 3) looking to move to Spain for a year or more. Overall, the plan looks pretty daunting due to the amount of tax I am likely to owe, insurance costs etc. However, I want to get more info before making a decision.

Location: Would like some input on some areas to consider given we are looking for A) Moderate to warmer climate B) Good international schools C) Avoid really large cities as we are coming from a large city in the US. Any options that are smaller with good public transportation? D) High speed internet (I will be working) E) Would be great to have parks and activities for the kids available F) We are limited Spanish speakers so any areas more open and accommodating to expats the better

Relo Consultant: I have read on this forum about the benefits of connecting with a relo consultant. This would be someone living in the area we end up pursuing I assume.

Accommodations: How common is it for rental homes to be furnished with furniture/kitchen appliances/utensils etc?


----------



## Tortuga Torta (Jan 23, 2016)

ramblinwreck17 said:


> We are a family of 4 (40, 38, 8 and 3) looking to move to Spain for a year or more. Overall, the plan looks pretty daunting due to the amount of tax I am likely to owe.


Only because this is a topic I'm researching here and elsewhere this week as an American wondering about moving to Spain, may I ask why you mention that doing this will cause you to owe a concerning amount of tax?

(Sorry I can't be of more help, but I'm sure people here will be really helpful)


----------



## ramblinwreck17 (Jul 26, 2018)

Tortuga Torta said:


> Only because this is a topic I'm researching here and elsewhere this week as an American wondering about moving to Spain, may I ask why you mention that doing this will cause you to owe a concerning amount of tax?
> 
> (Sorry I can't be of more help, but I'm sure people here will be really helpful)


I earn ~$300k from my US business. I will have to pay taxes in Spain on this income...a lot more than what I am used to paying in the US.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ramblinwreck17 said:


> We are a family of 4 (40, 38, 8 and 3) looking to move to Spain for a year or more. Overall, the plan looks pretty daunting due to the amount of tax I am likely to owe, insurance costs etc. However, I want to get more info before making a decision.
> 
> Location: Would like some input on some areas to consider given we are looking for A) Moderate to warmer climate B) Good international schools C) Avoid really large cities as we are coming from a large city in the US. Any options that are smaller with good public transportation? D) High speed internet (I will be working) E) Would be great to have parks and activities for the kids available F) We are limited Spanish speakers so any areas more open and accommodating to expats the better
> 
> ...


We have everything you're looking for in Jávea - though I guess it depends on what you call high-speed internet. True high-speed is hardly available outside the main cities - Madrid, Barcelona etc. 

Some parts of Jávea have fibre-optic - I use broadband & do classes by skype with no issues. 

Population a bit under 30,000 with about 45% being non-Spanish by birth. Something like 80 nationalities living here, so very 'acommodating to expats' as you put it. Two good International schools. 

Most furnished rentals come with everything down to the teaspoons. Some you need to bring your own bed linen.

Over the years I've met a few families in precisely your situation. None used a relocation company. IMO it really isn't needed. 
This is a blog by the mother of a family I met here, now back in the US after a 2 year adventure in Jávea. Ready, Set, Spain!

This shows you a bit about Jávea. https://www.xabia.org/


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> We have everything you're looking for in Jávea - though I guess it depends on what you call high-speed internet. True high-speed is hardly available outside the main cities - Madrid, Barcelona etc.


I don't think that is really the case - for example almost all of my town is covered by Movistar fftp which until recently was 300mbs but they have just doubled that speed to 600mbps (at no extra charge). Many areas down here now have it, althugh not out in the campo, obviously.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

You might want to use a relocation agency as you'll be doing this from a distance, you'll be very busy with your business and children, but most people do it without. A " gestor" , someone who does paperwork, could help you out once you get here if you want to save time.
For advice on tax issues, people on forums can give you pointers, but really need to get in touch with the authorities directly or engage the services of an expert. Make sure they know about US law specifically.
Finally, making sure you can get visas to spend that amount of time and work whilst here would be my starting point.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> I don't think that is really the case - for example almost all of my town is covered by Movistar fftp which until recently was 300mbs but they have just doubled that speed to 600mbps (at no extra charge). Many areas down here now have it, althugh not out in the campo, obviously.


We have fibre in the central areas of Jávea - apparently high-speed like your examples.

However, judging from comments on FB, few are actually getting the speeds they expect, and often have hardly anything. Most of the town seems to be serviced by a couple of local companies.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> I don't think that is really the case - for example almost all of my town is covered by Movistar fftp which until recently was 300mbs but they have just doubled that speed to 600mbps (at no extra charge). Many areas down here now have it, althugh not out in the campo, obviously.


We also have 300mbs with Movistar on the outskirts of Benidorm. Not yet upgraded to 600mbs now that is fast :clap2:

Steve


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

tebo53 said:


> We also have 300mbs with Movistar on the outskirts of Benidorm. Not yet upgraded to 600mbs now that is fast :clap2:
> 
> Steve


I think, from what I have read, that you need to contact them to ask them to make the upgrade. I read in the papers that they were going to do this a couple of months ago, and there were some posts on the forum more recently from people who said they had already got it. People I know who have the Movistar fibre optic seem very pleased with it (I don't have it myself as we don't want a landline and have no particular need for very fast broadband).

https://elpais.com/economia/2018/04/16/actualidad/1523879842_705637.html


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

tebo53 said:


> We also have 300mbs with Movistar on the outskirts of Benidorm. Not yet upgraded to 600mbs now that is fast :clap2:
> 
> Steve


If you are on 300mb just give them a ring and you should get your upgrade within 24hours.We are roughly 100K inland from Málaga and we have had 300mb for roughly 2years.Recently another forum member mentioned it as I didn't know they were doing the 600mb.24hours later we had it for free and like you say it's bloody fast.Only seems like yesterday we were on 56dial up.Just down a speed test now.

627.8 down 629.2 up


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> We have fibre in the central areas of Jávea - apparently high-speed like your examples.
> 
> However, judging from comments on FB, few are actually getting the speeds they expect, and often have hardly anything. Most of the town seems to be serviced by a couple of local companies.


Just goes to show you shouldn't believe everything you read on FB and if I wern't getting what I was paying for believe me I would soon have something to say.


----------

